# #7 Workshop copy ' It's a wrap infinity cowl Complete copy - you may copy however you won't be able to post here.



## Designer1234

I am honored to open the new Lace workshop with Toni. She will be teaching you her own designed infinity cowl and I know it will be a wonderful Class. toni has taught two of her other scarves and I am very pleased to have her back teaching another wonderful design.

A bit about the workshops.

They are free, and they are classes, not Kals. This means that they are teaching a specific project and it is taught by a teacher. It is not a discussion (KAL). If you have further suggestions or information you wish to add the the class, please pm TLL and receive her permission. Knitting has so many different ways to do things. As this is a designed by her class please don't try to use different methods without checking with her.

I will be coming in and out and will also ask that you keep the outside discussions to a minimum although you are certainly welcome to talk to each other. I will be coming around every once in awhile and deleting extraneous posts as we will be keeping this class on line in the workshops permanently.

I am Designer1234 and know many of you. I thought you might be interested that I just found out that these workshops have recieved over 42,000 hits since we started.

I welcome you all and am delighted to see you are interested in learning this class.

Please let us know that you are in. It is so much nicer for the teacher to know the number of people who are joining us. YOu are welcome to lurk but as a courtesy would you let Toni know you are reading her class. Thanks very much. Designer1234

************
WELCOME TONI and all the students. The class will start tomorrow mornlng toni's time. It will have the teacher and students signed up before that time. Welcome once again.!
*********************************************************************************

Sept 25 - as the workshop is now ready to be closed - please post all your finished items at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425271-1.html#9676651

I would suggest everyone check out the Parade of workshops which will show the work finished by the students. Thank you - Designer12343


----------



## TLL

Greetings, Everyone!

Thank you so much, Shirley, for organizing and setting up this workshop. I really have not been knitting, lace or anything else, for all that long compared to many wonderful knitters on this site. I am thrilled to be able to be here again. When Dragonflylace taught her first lace workshop, I participated and was instantly hooked - line, sinker, the whole works. I love the challenge of lace. There are no two stitch patterns exactly alike and the end results are stunning!

The infinity cowl that we will be working on is a Russian stitch pattern that I found and just "had" to do something with. I hope you think that it is as beautiful as I do.

*If you haven't gotten your pattern* yet, please *go to this link:* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421196-1.html and follow the instructions there. It will be available for $1 until midnight US (CST).

*The next step will be to collect your materials:*

35 grams or approximately 310 yards lace weight yarn

US Size 4 (3.5mm) 16 inch (40 cm) Circular Needle

144 8/0 Beads - optional, but fun! (8 beads per pattern repeat)

1 mm Crochet Hook - to place bead on stitch

Tapestry Needle

Stitch Markers

Your *Finished size:* will be approximately 50 inches x 6 inches (128 cm x 15 cm) blocked

Please sign in here to let us know you are participating.

I will "see" you tomorrow!!! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1

Toni -- I'm going to try this after all. I just got some beads that I think I can match to yarn. So fingers crossed here we go.


----------



## TLL

Oh, for fun! I am so glad you might be able to make this work, DeEtta! Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Island Girl

Thank you, Toni, for teaching this class. I have purchased your beautiful pattern and I'm looking forward to making this cowl. I have ordered the lace weight yarn, but it has yet to arrive. In the meantime, I thought I would cast on with some fingering weight from my stash so that I can get comfortable with the lacework. What size needle would you suggest I use?


----------



## kaixixang

Remember to go with the 24-inch (60.96cm) fixed-circular if you don't have a ChiaoGoo Red Lace circular. Only note I'm going to add. Material/shape of the needle I'll leave alone as we all have our favorites.


----------



## Designer1234

I'M HERE! HI everyone, I managed to ban myself from the Workshop section. these new rules are so confusing. I figured it out myself and I am back able to post. So we can just carry on. 

Toni - thanks for putting up with all this confusion. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

I will drop around later and later on tomorrow morning as I am three or four hours later than most of the US. I will post when I get up. 

Have fun every one. Toni I am unable to post on the other thread so I hope you will do it so that no one misses the fun. Shirley


----------



## debbie pataky

In


----------



## Poodlemom2

I'm In. Can I substitute Fingering/Sock weight yarn for the Lace weight?? What size needle? Thanks


----------



## kaixixang

Poodlemom2 said:


> I'm In. Can I substitute Fingering/Sock weight yarn for the Lace weight?? What size needle? Thanks


Use the US Size 4 (3.5mm) Circular Needle Toni recommends as size above. She's using a ChaioGoo Red Lace for the 16-inch...so you may have to go with the 24 to 36 inch fixed circular to work with your yarn if it's not the ChiaoGoo Red Lace circular.


----------



## TLL

Island Girl said:


> Thank you, Toni, for teaching this class. I have purchased your beautiful pattern and I'm looking forward to making this cowl. I have ordered the lace weight yarn, but it has yet to arrive. In the meantime, I thought I would cast on with some fingering weight from my stash so that I can get comfortable with the lacework. What size needle would you suggest I use?


Hi Island Girl!

You are so welcome! This will be a lot of fun. :sm02:

When you are playing around with your fingering yarn, I would suggest a US size 6 (4.00 mm - I think). See how you like the fabric. You want to be able to see the lace pattern, obviously, but you also want it to be soft and squishy around your neck. In the long run, it will be what you are most happy with. Swatching can be your best friend here. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> I'M HERE! HI everyone, I managed to ban myself from the Workshop section. these new rules are so confusing. I figured it out myself and I am back able to post. So we can just carry on.
> 
> Toni - thanks for putting up with all this confusion. Designer1234


YEAH!!!! I am so glad you got it figured out, Shirley!!! :sm24: You go, girl!!!


----------



## TLL

debbie pataky said:


> In


Sweet! Do you have yarn and beads? How about a photo so we can see?

*(FYI - I love progress photos!!!)* :sm17:


----------



## TLL

Poodlemom2 said:


> I'm In. Can I substitute Fingering/Sock weight yarn for the Lace weight?? What size needle? Thanks


Sure, you can. Someone else is working with fingering also. Please note: I have not tested this pattern with fingering weight yarn.

I would suggest size 6 (4.00 mm) needles and you could use 6/0 beads with this heavier yarn. If you use the size 4 needles with fingering, you will get a tighter, stiffer fabric.

*Note:* I think I told someone else using fingering to cast on 2 or 3 more repeats, but it will be larger anyway because of the larger needles. You may want to play with that to see for yourself.


----------



## Designer1234

TLL said:


> YEAH!!!! I am so glad you got it figured out, Shirley!!! :sm24: You go, girl!!!


It's a first time that I have ever banned ANYONE from the workshops so Iguess it was good that I banned myself. I thought I was saying I didn't want to ban anyone and put my name in. Instead I banned myself from posting anywhere on the workshop section! Thank heavens I was able to alert Toni so she could tell everyone that the workshop was open! Nice to see you all. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Revan

I'm in. Just a quick question, will tonal yarn work or is a solid better? Thank you, Revan


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> I'm in. Just a quick question, will tonal yarn work or is a solid better? Thank you, Revan


I used a tonal with the one I made. I solid would look very nice also.


----------



## Poodlemom2

TLL said:


> Sure, you can. Someone else is working with fingering also. Please note: I have not tested this pattern with fingering weight yarn.
> 
> I would suggest size 6 (4.00 mm) needles and you could use 6/0 beads with this heavier yarn. If you use the size 4 needles with fingering, you will get a tighter, stiffer fabric.
> 
> *Note:* I think I told someone else using fingering to cast on 2 or 3 more repeats, but it will be larger anyway because of the larger needles. You may want to play with that to see for yourself.


Thank you. I'm going to LYS tomorrow and maybe I'll find a lace yarn I love. If not, back to fingering.


----------



## Revan

TLL said:


> I used a tonal with the one I made. I solid would look very nice also.


Thank you!


----------



## lpeni

Im lurking for now. To much to do this week, so I can't start.


----------



## chemknitter

This will be my first workshop. I have the pattern ( thanks so much for the generous discount) and I have yarn in my stash. However, I may end up just lurking as I have many other projects that must be completed in September (non-knitting).


----------



## Williesied

I will do this work shop.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! It is good to see everything is underway.

Toni - if you run into anything I can help with, send me a pm. I wish you all a great class!
Shirley


----------



## gginastoria

I have the pattern but will not be able to start for a week or so. Thank you for designing the pattern and leading this workshop.


----------



## Williesied

Toni, I want to make mine smaller around. I have a short fat neck and don't like all that drape. The yarn I am using is a verigated and a large size sock yarn. What size needle and how many stitches do I use?
Thank you. Willie


----------



## Revan

Hi Toni, How many extra stitches should I cast on for fingering weight? Thank you.


----------



## TLL

lpeni said:


> Im lurking for now. To much to do this week, so I can't start.


Please join us when you can. It is a pretty quick project to knit. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

chemknitter said:


> This will be my first workshop. I have the pattern ( thanks so much for the generous discount) and I have yarn in my stash. However, I may end up just lurking as I have many other projects that must be completed in September (non-knitting).


Please feel free to ask questions anytime! :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! It is good to see everything is underway.
> 
> Toni - if you run into anything I can help with, send me a pm. I wish you all a great class!
> Shirley


Thank you so much, Shirley! You are the best!!! :sm24:


----------



## TLL

gginastoria said:


> I have the pattern but will not be able to start for a week or so. Thank you for designing the pattern and leading this workshop.


Thank you!

Please join us when you can. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Good Morning!

I'm sorry for the later start. We are homeschooling our son for the first part of the day, then he heads off to the public school for the rest. It will be about this time each morning that I will be able to check in with you - just an FYI so you know.

*Cast On*

We have already had a couple of questions about this. When I first knit this cowl in *lace weight*, I used the size 4/3.5mm needle to cast on l-o-o-s-e-l-y. This works pretty well if you can remember to stay loose, otherwise the recommended way is to use a size or two larger needle. This will allow the lace pattern to really open up when we block our cowls and reveal its beauty. I did not have that in the materials list, so if you don't have it, just do your best to keep the CO loose.

For those using *fingering or sock weight* yarns, I would suggest a US size 6/4.00 mm needle to knit the pattern with to attain the lacey affect that we want, but a larger needle to cast on.

As for number of stitches to CO, I would swatch. Swatching is your friend, truly! Cast on 18 stitches for one pattern repeat. Knit up the pattern within that 18 stitches and measure the finished size. When you multiply this by the number of pattern repeats you want or think you would need to fit the way you want it to, it will give you a very good idea of what size you will have and how many stitches to cast on for your final project. You will have just completed Design 101. :sm17:

Here is a photo of two different size knitted cast ons. The sample on the left of the double stitch markers is cast on with size 5. The sample on the right is with size 4. There is not much difference as I tried to keep the size 4 loose. The size 5 is more consistent though.

To help me with my counting, because I tend to get distracted, I place a SM after every pattern repeat. This way I don't have to go back 200 plus stitches to figure out where I am at, just 18 or less. Whew!

Happy Casting On!!!


----------



## TLL

Please feel free to ask questions. :sm24: And show your yarns and beads and progress. We LOVE photos here. :sm17:


----------



## Gmapatb

I have the pattern and will get my yarn today. This is the first time I have entered a workshop and I am a somewhat new knitter.


----------



## roneesmom

Hi, Toni, although I've done some lace knitting, I've never done beads. I plan also to use fingering wt. yarn, and size 6 needle, but will swatch with a 5 & 6 to be sure. So here goes! Many thanks for offering this workshop. Nancy


----------



## TLL

Now, you have cast on up to 324 stitches. We will be knitting in the round. It is *very* important that we join the ends without twisting all of those stitches on your needles.

Step 1. Very carefully work your way around your cable straightening your cast on round.

Step 2. With your right hand needle, pick up the very first stitch on your left hand needle. It will now be on the right hand needle.

Step 3. With the left hand needle, pick up the original last stitch that was cast on to your right needle and lift it over the stitch from step 2 to bring to your left hand needle. Your round has now been joined. You will want to place a stitch marker between these two pattern repeats.

Now, you can start round one on the chart. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Gmapatb said:


> I have the pattern and will get my yarn today. This is the first time I have entered a workshop and I am a somewhat new knitter.


Please feel very free to ask LOTS of questions. :sm02:

I will walk through each part of the pattern with photos and descriptions to help you.

I am so glad you are here! :sm24:


----------



## TLL

roneesmom said:


> Hi, Toni, although I've done some lace knitting, I've never done beads. I plan also to use fingering wt. yarn, and size 6 needle, but will swatch with a 5 & 6 to be sure. So here goes! Many thanks for offering this workshop. Nancy


Hi Nancy!

Thank you for joining us!

It will be great fun to take this one step at a time together. You will be a pro in no time. :sm24:

PS. - be sure to post photos! :sm17:


----------



## oneofthegriffins

Just saw this workshop and would love to join. I have some yarn but no beads yet, I will have to make a stop at Michael's. I will cast on tonight. Looking forward to doing this, my first workshop.


----------



## TLL

oneofthegriffins said:


> Just saw this workshop and would love to join. I have some yarn but no beads yet, I will have to make a stop at Michael's. I will cast on tonight. Looking forward to doing this, my first workshop.


Great! I am so glad you can join us! :sm02:


----------



## msalip

I'm in. This will be my first cowl. Thank you for the discount on your beautiful pattern. I will be using fingering yarn and no beads.


----------



## Sockmouth

I'm in Toni. Thanks for doing this workshop. Looking forward to seeing how it works up. I've cast on with some lavender ICE yarn, an alpaca blend, and have started the first row. Hoping I've cast on loosely enough. So far, so good.


----------



## TLL

msalip said:


> I'm in. This will be my first cowl. Thank you for the discount on your beautiful pattern. I will be using fingering yarn and no beads.


Be sure to do some swatching to figure out how many stitches to cast on. This cowl was not tested in fingering.

There are some more detailed instructions in a prior post (here on p.3)


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> I'm in Toni. Thanks for doing this workshop. Looking forward to seeing how it works up. I've cast on with some lavender ICE yarn, an alpaca blend, and have started the first row. Hoping I've cast on loosely enough. So far, so good.


Ooooh! Does that ever sound pretty! I can't wait until you show us!


----------



## TLL

How is the swatching going? :sm01:


----------



## Poodlemom2

[What cast on method are you recommending?


----------



## Sockmouth

Poodlemom2 said:


> [What cast on method are you recommending?


I wondered about that too. Couldn't imagine a long tail cast on with this many stitches. With my luck I'd get down to the last 18 and run out of tail! I just used the old two needle cast on I learned back in the 70's. So far (row 2), I think it looks ok.


----------



## Poodlemom2

Sockmouth said:


> I wondered about that too. Couldn't imagine a long tail cast on with this many stitches. With my luck I'd get down to the last 18 and run out of tail! I just used the old two needle cast on I learned back in the 70's. So far (row 2), I think it looks ok.


Not certain I know that one. You tube here I come. I was also thinking the knitted cast on,


----------



## Janistutor

I've downloaded the pattern and will give it a try. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Gmapatb

I have 310 yards of lace weight yarn but it is silk, not merino. Will this work?


----------



## TLL

Poodlemom2 said:


> Not certain I know that one. You tube here I come. I was also thinking the knitted cast on,


I used the knitted cast on. Just keep it nice and loose. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Janistutor said:


> I've downloaded the pattern and will give it a try. Thanks for doing this!


You are very welcome! I am so glad you can join us!


----------



## TLL

Gmapatb said:


> I have 310 yards of lace weight yarn but it is silk, not merino. Will this work?


Ooooh!!! It will be so pretty in silk!!! I sure would think that it would work. :sm02:

Could we see it? :sm17: Have you figured out that I LOVE photos yet? :sm17:


----------



## Nonalehm

Have down loaded pattern. Will give this a try. Thanks


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I just bought the pattern. Although I have done quite a bit of lace knitting I need some motivation to get started.


----------



## Gmapatb

I will try to post a picture of the yarn. I am already behind- I still need to wind the yarn. It is called a cobalt blue. This is the first time I have knit with a lace weight- hope I don't ruin the yarn!ð


----------



## gram26

Signing in here, too.....thought I had already done so, but don't want to miss out!


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> Have down loaded pattern. Will give this a try. Thanks


Yeah! Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I just bought the pattern. Although I have done quite a bit of lace knitting I need some motivation to get started.


How big of a push do you need? :sm17: Go dive into that stash! I'll bet you have something just perfect for this.

It is a fun and pretty quick project. :sm02:

What weight is the yarn that you spin? It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL

Gmapatb said:


> I will try to post a picture of the yarn. I am already behind- I still need to wind the yarn. It is called a cobalt blue. This is the first time I have knit with a lace weight- hope I don't ruin the yarn!ð


It is gorgeous!!!

I would be shocked if anything like that happened.

Just go slow and carefully until your hands adjust to the feel of it. This is going to be great!


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> It is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I would be shocked if anything like that happened.
> 
> Just go slow and carefully until your hands adjust to the feel of it. This is going to be great!


AND...don't pull too hard! If the stitch is correct it should move without the wrong resistance.


----------



## Belle1

Picked out my yarn -- a 2-ply lace weight merino -- pretty thin. There is over 500 yds in the ball in the photo. Also picked the beads and did a quick sample knit to see if I could manipulate the hook, through the hole in the beads. The yarn is a dark violet with a slight variation of color and the beads are 8/0 color name: metallic bronze bead mix from Fire Mountain. Think they will look good together. Now to work a bit on gauge and # of repeats.....


----------



## LinaJO

Hi everyone...finally I am getting around to answering Toni's question about my yarn...I have Patons "Lace" which is 2 weight and also some Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight which is a 1 weight. I saw that the superfine is comparable to knitting with No. 10 crochet thread so I think I will give that a pass for now. :sm02: I understand I will have to go up a needle size or two so I am finally casting on and swatching tonight.

My biggest problem has been with beads and a crochet hook but we are getting there. It's a few rows away, right? Anyway, per Toni's request, here is a picture of yarn and beads, but, alas, no further progress yet!


----------



## Revan

Beautiful color, Cobalt Blue!


----------



## Revan

Love all the colors chosen for this project. I am knitting with KnitPicks Stroll Tonal sock yarn with Size 6, 32-34" cable on my 5" Sharp HiyaHiya. I will try and post a picture tomorrow. Also, Size 6.0 beads from KnitPicks.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm in. I am another for whom this workshop is providing a lot of 'firsts'. Hopefully there should be a picture attached - which will be another first. The colour of the yarn is not very accurate, but at least you know it is green :sm09: The beads I am thinking of using are clear with a rainbow lustre, size 8.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

TLL said:


> How big of a push do you need? :sm17: Go dive into that stash! I'll bet you have something just perfect for this.
> 
> It is a fun and pretty quick project. :sm02:
> 
> What weight is the yarn that you spin? It looks beautiful!!!


A big enough push to put the espinner away, finish my gds mitts and get going. I know I have some yummy white Nirvana in stash and beads galore. 
I tend to spin lace to sport weight yarns. If I had a solid handspun I'd use it for this but I think everything I have is too variegated.


----------



## irishrose24

Thanks for having this class! :sm01: I've just got the pattern and my yarn. I'm in!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

LinaJO said:


> Hi everyone...finally I am getting around to answering Toni's question about my yarn...I have Patons "Lace" which is 2 weight and also some Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight which is a 1 weight. I saw that the superfine is comparable to knitting with No. 10 crochet thread so I think I will give that a pass for now. :sm02: I understand I will have to go up a needle size or two so I am finally casting on and swatching tonight.
> 
> My biggest problem has been with beads and a crochet hook but we are getting there. It's a few rows away, right? Anyway, per Toni's request, here is a picture of yarn and beads, but, alas, no further progress yet!


If you can't find a hook small enough a bread tie with the paper stripped off works great. I don't always buy the most expensive beads and sometimes the holes aren't consistent. I also love the plastic loops that hold clothing tags.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> If you can't find a hook small enough a bread tie with the paper stripped off works great. I don't always buy the most expensive beads and sometimes the holes aren't consistent. I also love the plastic loops that hold clothing tags.


I think I've found my combo. I've lost the label but think it's Jojoland Harmony. It says cobweb single ply but it's definitely a two ply. My question is will the yarn be too light or should I go up to a regular lace weight?


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> AND...don't pull too hard! If the stitch is correct it should move without the wrong resistance.


This is so very true!!! If the stitch does not want to move very well, it usually means you have caught part of a ply from another stitch.

Thank you, Karen!


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Picked out my yarn -- a 2-ply lace weight merino -- pretty thin. There is over 500 yds in the ball in the photo. Also picked the beads and did a quick sample knit to see if I could manipulate the hook, through the hole in the beads. The yarn is a dark violet with a slight variation of color and the beads are 8/0 color name: metallic bronze bead mix from Fire Mountain. Think they will look good together. Now to work a bit on gauge and # of repeats.....


This is a beautiful combination, DeEtta. I can't wait to see your cowl!!! :sm24: ...progress pics! :sm17:


----------



## TLL

LinaJO said:


> Hi everyone...finally I am getting around to answering Toni's question about my yarn...I have Patons "Lace" which is 2 weight and also some Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight which is a 1 weight. I saw that the superfine is comparable to knitting with No. 10 crochet thread so I think I will give that a pass for now. :sm02: I understand I will have to go up a needle size or two so I am finally casting on and swatching tonight.
> 
> My biggest problem has been with beads and a crochet hook but we are getting there. It's a few rows away, right? Anyway, per Toni's request, here is a picture of yarn and beads, but, alas, no further progress yet!


Those are pretty yarns and beads, Lina! Sometimes it is hard to figure out how "they" decide which weight a yarn is. I wouldn't do this with a "crochet thread" weight, unless you would like to add more pattern repeats. I think you would want a smaller needle also.

I will post a step-by step photo instructional in just a bit here showing how to use the crochet hook for adding the beads. Hang in there!


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Love all the colors chosen for this project. I am knitting with KnitPicks Stroll Tonal sock yarn with Size 6, 32-34" cable on my 5" Sharp HiyaHiya. I will try and post a picture tomorrow. Also, Size 6.0 beads from KnitPicks.


I can't wait to see your photo, Revan! :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Spindrift said:


> I'm in. I am another for whom this workshop is providing a lot of 'firsts'. Hopefully there should be a picture attached - which will be another first. The colour of the yarn is not very accurate, but at least you know it is green :sm09: The beads I am thinking of using are clear with a rainbow lustre, size 8.


Pretty!!! This appears to be in the color pallatte that just happens to be my mom's FAVORITE! I can't wait to see how it works up for you, Spindrift. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> Thanks for having this class! :sm01: I've just got the pattern and my yarn. I'm in!


Yeah! What do you plan to use? :sm02:


----------



## TLL

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> A big enough push to put the espinner away, finish my gds mitts and get going. I know I have some yummy white Nirvana in stash and beads galore.
> I tend to spin lace to sport weight yarns. If I had a solid handspun I'd use it for this but I think everything I have is too variegated.


LOL!!! Push! _Push!_ _*PUSH!!!*_ Is that enough? :sm17:

Your white Nirvana sounds soft and squishy and would go with any color bead you chose. How fun!!! :sm02:

Yes, a solid or tonal works much better with this pattern. I am so impressed that you can spin lace weight!!!


----------



## TLL

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> If you can't find a hook small enough a bread tie with the paper stripped off works great. I don't always buy the most expensive beads and sometimes the holes aren't consistent. I also love the plastic loops that hold clothing tags.


These are great ideas! Thank you!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

TLL said:


> LOL!!! Push! _Push!_ _*PUSH!!!*_ Is that enough? :sm17:
> 
> Your white Nirvana sounds soft and squishy and would go with any color bead you chose. How fun!!! :sm02:
> 
> Yes, a solid or tonal works much better with this pattern. I am so impressed that you can spin lace weight!!!


Big enough that I printed the pattern and went stash diving.


----------



## TLL

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I think I've found my combo. I've lost the label but think it's Jojoland Harmony. It says cobweb single ply but it's definitely a two ply. My question is will the yarn be too light or should I go up to a regular lace weight?


If those are 8/0 beads in the photo with the yarn, it is really light. It almost looks gossamer.

The yarn I used is two-ply lace weight. Do you have enough of that yarn to double it? That might work.


----------



## TLL

How is all of the swatching going?

I am curious to see how the different yarns and needles are working up for you?


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

TLL said:


> If those are 8/0 beads in the photo with the yarn, it is really light. It almost looks gossamer.
> 
> The yarn I used is two-ply lace weight. Do you have enough of that yarn to double it? That might work.


Those are 8s. There's 800+ yards so I have plenty to double it. I need to look at the pattern and see if there are any stitches I might have issues with using it doubled. Of course I could ply it together.


----------



## Revan

Will try to send my picture. Not a good color of the actual yarn or beads. The color is "Blue Violet" and is KnitPicks Tonal Stroll sock yarn.


----------



## TLL

Yesterday, some of us cast on with our yarns and have gotten past the first couple of knit and purl rows. Hopefully, this is old hat and there are no problems. - Please let me know if that is not how it went for you.

Next comes the eyelet row, row 3.

*Knit 2 together* or *K2tog* or */* - These all represent the same stitch and will balance out somewhere in the pattern repeat with a yarn over. A K2tog is just exactly as it sounds. Instead of picking up one stitch to knit, you pick up two. Knit them as one and have one stitch remaining on your needle when you are done. This stitch will be leaning to the right when completed.

*Slip 1- Knit 1- Pass Slip Stitch Over* or *S1KPSSO* or *\* - These represent another form of a double decrease. This time it will lean to the left when completed. To make this stitch, do exactly what it says - slip one stitch from the left needle to the right needle, knit one stitch, and pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch to leave one stitch on your right hand needle. It should be leaning toward the left.

*Yarn Over* or *YO* or *O* - These also represent the same stitch. This time we are creating a stitch to make up for the stitch we subtracted in the K2tog or S1K1PSSO. It is quite simple really. If you have just completed a knit stitch, bring your yarn forward between the needles, then in front and over to the back again of the right hand needle. It is very loose and not complete until you make your next stitch.
If you are making a YO after a purl stitch, the working yarn is already in front. Wrap this working yarn over the top of the right needle and bring it back to the front from underneath. You are ready for the next stitch.

You've got this. :sm24:

*edit:* I have no idea how it happened, Step 2 of S1KPSSO is on top instead of between steps 1 and 3. :sm16:


----------



## TLL

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> Those are 8s. There's 800+ yards so I have plenty to double it. I need to look at the pattern and see if there are any stitches I might have issues with using it doubled. Of course I could ply it together.


Plying it would solve that problem, for sure. I don't think that there are any tricky stitches that you would need to be concerned about though. We aren't making Nupps or Star Flowers. :sm17:


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Will try to send my picture. Not a good color of the actual yarn or beads. The color is "Blue Violet" and is KnitPicks Tonal Stroll sock yarn.


Ooooh!!! Pretty!!! I know which yarn that one is. :sm24:


----------



## irishrose24

I plan to use Malabrigo lace ,baby merino wool in pollen color (yellow). Although, I also have some Jojoland melody yarn in an apricot tonal that's causing indecision as I'm wavering between the two . The Jojoland says its fingering,but there doesn't appear to be that much weight difference ,at least to the eye?? Okay, I guess I'm goinging to go with the Malabrigo as its really what the pattern's calling for. Beads-I still have to come up with.


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I plan to use Malabrigo lace ,baby merino wool in pollen color (yellow). Although, I also have some Jojoland melody yarn in an apricot tonal that's causing indecision as I'm wavering between the two . The Jojoland says its fingering,but there doesn't appear to be that much weight difference ,at least to the eye?? Okay, I guess I'm goinging to go with the Malabrigo as its really what the pattern's calling for. Beads-I still have to come up with.


I LOVE Malabrigo lace! I am so curious about the pollen color! :sm02:


----------



## TLL

*FYI:* This pattern is being used as a KAL on another site. Some of them are opting to use a 24 inch cable instead of the 16 inch. It would give you a little more room to work with - just a thought. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Now, I present to you - *Placing a Bead* on a stitch with a crochet hook!

1. Knit your stitch and slip it back onto the left hand needle.

2. Place one or several beads on the shaft of your crochet hook.

3. Lift the knitted stitch firmly with the hook and slide one bead onto the stitch.

4. Quick slip the loop onto the left needle to secure the bead and the stitch. They can be slippery little stinkers.

5. Slide the stitch back to the right needle and continue. Whew! You did it! :sm24: (If you are able to get the stitch directly onto the right needle, go for it! I need the extra step when I add a bead.)


----------



## irishrose24

TLL said:


> I LOVE Malabrigo lace! I am so curious about the pollen color! :sm02:


I forgot to post a picture. So here goes.


----------



## Revan

Yellow tonal is so pretty.


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Yellow tonal is so pretty.


I totally agree!

Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> *FYI:* This pattern is being used as a KAL on another site. Some of them are opting to use a 24 inch cable instead of the 16 inch. It would give you a little more room to work with - just a thought. :sm02:


One of the main reasons I was trying to emphasize using the 24-inch fixed circular is my sock making experience. Try turning that heel I like to do on a simple 16...even with ChaioGoo it won't be fun!


----------



## RosD

I'm in Toni, I haven't figured out what yarn I will be using and I need to buy some beads. Hopefully I can start knitting this on the weekend. I'm looking forward to your workshop. Thanks Toni and Shirley. ????


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I'm in Toni, I haven't figured out what yarn I will be using and I need to buy some beads. Hopefully I can start knitting this on the weekend. I'm looking forward to your workshop. Thanks Toni and Shirley. ????


Hi Ros! I was wondering where you were. :sm02:

You will figure out something beautiful to work with, I am sure. :sm24:

Have fun!


----------



## CalicoKitty

Hello Toni, I'm new here to the forum but I'd like to try this. How does the workshop thing work? It looks like you'll post step by step pics to illustrate the process. This may be a bit too ambitious for me.


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> Hello Toni, I'm new here to the forum but I'd like to try this. How does the workshop thing work? It looks like you'll post step by step pics to illustrate the process. This may be a bit too ambitious for me.


Hi!

I am glad you found us. Did you get the pattern yet? It is still discounted until midnight US (CST) - that is about an hour from now. Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421196-1.html

Be sure to follow the instructions to use this coupon code: *AJoyfulCowl*


----------



## TLL

Once you have the pattern, we can take this one step at a time. It will be a piece of cake.


----------



## CalicoKitty

Thanks, I just bought the pattern. Now I'm looking at yarn. I've never used a lace weight yarn, I've mostly used bulky or cotton yarns or novelty yarns. I'm trying to avoid wool as it will make me itch like crazy especially around my neck. What about alpaca? I'm thinking something like this.
http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/Manos-Lace-Yarn/3729


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> Thanks, I just bought the pattern. Now I'm looking at yarn. I've never used a lace weight yarn, I've mostly used bulky or cotton yarns or novelty yarns. I'm trying to avoid wool as it will make me itch like crazy especially around my neck. What about alpaca? I'm thinking something like this.
> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/Manos-Lace-Yarn/3729


I LOVE alpaca! It is so soft and warm! Pick a color and go for it! :sm02:

I would encourage you to play with your yarn a bit before actually starting the cowl. There is such a difference in how the yarn feels in your hands when you go from bulky weight to lace weight. You might wonder if you are even holding on to anything with that tiny bit in your hand. Be patient and give yourself a chance to adjust to it. When you do, and I don't think it will take long, you will be much happier with the results of your cowl. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Good Morning!

How is it going for you? Please feel free to ask. I really want this to be a satisfying experience for you.

Those using fingering - did you swatch? what are you thinking? do you have questions? or have you decided to be adventurous and just gone for it?

This is a swatch I am doing in the same lace weight yarn that I made the original in:


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok quick question .....we are knitting in the round....right....so we don't turn....or are we knitting like the pattern says and turning and knitting by row Confused?????


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Shirley here! It looks like the class is coming along beautifully Toni. Why am I not surprised as you are such a good lace knitter and your classes are very well thought out.

I will drop around each day and if you need help let me know. Have a great time ladies!


----------



## TLL

debbie pataky said:


> Ok quick question .....we are knitting in the round....right....so we don't turn....or are we knitting like the pattern says and turning and knitting by row Confused?????


Hi Debbie,

*We are knitting in the round.* :sm24: Any turning that you need to do would be to get all of those stitches slid around that cable. :sm17:

I will double check that pattern. :sm06:

*edit:* Are you referring to the opening paragraph on the first page? I just meant the twists and turns your hands and needles make as you are knitting. I'm sorry for the confusion. :sm12:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Shirley here! It looks like the class is coming along beautifully Toni. Why am I not surprised as you are such a good lace knitter and your classes are very well thought out.
> 
> I will drop around each day and if you need help let me know. Have a great time ladies!


Thank you, Shirley!!! :sm24:


----------



## debbie pataky

TLL said:
 

> Hi Debbie,
> 
> *We are knitting in the round.* :sm24: Any turning that you need to do would be to get all of those stitches slid around that cable. :sm17:
> 
> I will double check that pattern. :sm06:
> 
> *edit:* Are you referring to the opening paragraph on the first page? I just meant the twists and turns your hands and needles make as you are knitting. I'm sorry for the confusion. :sm12:


Thanks


----------



## TLL

debbie pataky said:


> Thanks


You are very welcome! Thanks for asking. :sm24:


----------



## Sockmouth

Finished the bead row! Whew, that was a job. Don't think I made a good yarn choice. The alpaca is making the stitches fuzzy and sticky.


----------



## Sockmouth

Here's a picture of the completed bead row. I hope everybody doesn't get too far ahead of me. Leaving in the morning for a long weekend with my daughter and her family in Florida. Be back Monday evening. Won't be taking this project with me on the plane so that's why I wanted to get a head start on it.


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> Here's a picture of the completed bead row. I hope everybody doesn't get too far ahead of me. Leaving in the morning for a long weekend with my daughter and her family in Florida. Be back Monday evening. Won't be taking this project with me on the plane so that's why I wanted to get a head start on it.


It looks like you are off to a really good start, Georgeanne!

My experience has been that your stitches will be just fine. I hope that is how it goes for you also.

Have a wonderful weekend with your family!


----------



## CalicoKitty

Sockmouth said:


> Finished the bead row! Whew, that was a job. Don't think I made a good yarn choice. The alpaca is making the stitches fuzzy and sticky.


I just bought my yarn online, and I bought alpaca yarn. I can't use wool. I was a little worried about the fuzziness factor with alpaca. Might have to change my yarn choice. I also bought a 100% silk yarn in the same color so maybe I'll use that. Should be here next week. Here's a pic of the silk yarn. And the alpaca in the same shade. I also bought a pretty lilac color. If my first scarf comes out ok I'd like to make one for my sister.


----------



## CalicoKitty

I wasn't sure about the beads as I couldn't really see the color online. I just don't have the time to go hunting around craft stores so I took the chance with what I hope is a neutral color that should go with the blue-green yarn.


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> I wasn't sure about the beads as I couldn't really see the color online. I just don't have the time to go hunting around craft stores so I took the chance with what I hope is a neutral color that should go with the blue-green yarn.


Your yarns gorgeous! I'm sure your beads will work well for you. :sm02:

Now we have to wait..... :sm17:


----------



## Revan

I have switched yarns for my project. I did not like the way the color was working so am using a 3ply yarn on Size 5 needles, same cable size.


----------



## Sockmouth

I think any of these will be awesome. None look as fuzzy as my alpaca does. I think you will be fine with whichever is the alpaca. Can't wait to see them knitted up.


----------



## CalicoKitty

Sockmouth said:


> I think any of these will be awesome. None look as fuzzy as my alpaca does. I think you will be fine with whichever is the alpaca. Can't wait to see them knitted up.


Many of the alpaca yarns had a good percentage of mohair which I think would account for the fuzziness. I can't wear 100% wool or any kind of mohair, angora, or any kind of itchy fibers. The yarns I bought are 100% alpaca and 100% Silk.


----------



## Sockmouth

Actually mine has very little alpaca. So I was surprised at how fuzzy and sticky it is. But it's ICE yarn so who knows.


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> I have switched yarns for my project. I did not like the way the color was working so am using a 3ply yarn on Size 5 needles, same cable size.


Is this the 16" cable, Revan?

With the heavier yarn, you might want to consider a longer cable also. - It is just a thought.

I hope you like this next version better. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

I have never noticed fuzziness with the alpaca that I have used in the past. That is interesting that you are having trouble with it. Bummer.


----------



## lpeni

I am just getting started and I'm on row 3. Where it says to repeat 4 times, is that 4 times total or repeat 4 more times. I think my brain froze up as I can't figure which I'm suppose to do. ????


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Hi Ros! I was wondering where you were. :sm02:
> 
> You will figure out something beautiful to work with, I am sure. :sm24:
> 
> Have fun!


Hi Toni, I tried some very dark lace weight and I had so much trouble trying to see the stitches on my dark needles. I need to buy some bamboo ones for dark colours. I went stash diving and decided on some green 4ply and I just happened to have some beads. I finished the first bead row and I think I had better count how many beads I have left. Hopefully enough to do the second row of beads, as a quick trip to the bead shop resulted in no more of the same colour for me. ????


----------



## RosD

I love all of the yarn choices everyone has made. ????


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> How is it going for you? Please feel free to ask. I really want this to be a satisfying experience for you.
> 
> Those using fingering - did you swatch? what are you thinking? do you have questions? or have you decided to be adventurous and just gone for it?
> 
> This is a swatch I am doing in the same lace weight yarn that I made the original in:


I didn't swatch Toni, I've just gone for it. I have 12 rows left to go.????


----------



## TLL

lpeni said:


> I am just getting started and I'm on row 3. Where it says to repeat 4 times, is that 4 times total or repeat 4 more times. I think my brain froze up as I can't figure which I'm suppose to do. ????


On Row 3 of the written instructions: *P1, *(K2tog, YO - repeat 4 times)*, P, *(YO, SKPSSO - repeat 4 times)** repeat 17 more times.

What you are actually doing is: *Purl 1, *K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO,* P, *YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO** repeat the whole sequence 17 more times

The bolded instructions are what are abbreviated with (K2tog, YO - repeat 4 times) and (YO, SKPSSO - repeat 4 times)

If you look at the chart, you can see that the symbols for these stitches follow the same sequence.

Please let me know if you need more explanation. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Hi Toni, I tried some very dark lace weight and I had so much trouble trying to see the stitches on my dark needles. I need to buy some bamboo ones for dark colours. I went stash diving and decided on some green 4ply and I just happened to have some beads. I finished the first bead row and I think I had better count how many beads I have left. Hopefully enough to do the second row of beads, as a quick trip to the bead shop resulted in no more of the same colour for me. ????


Hi Ros!

I have had those same troubles with similar yarns and needles. Almost everything shows up on the bamboo or light colored needles that I have. I hope you can find some. :sm02:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I didn't swatch Toni, I've just gone for it. I have 12 rows left to go.????


I love your adventurous spirit, Ros! You are almost done! :sm02:

These greens are so soft and pretty together! I hope you have enough beads for the next beaded row. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got started a few nights ago but I'm only on row 4, the only 3.5 mm circular needle I had was a cheapie bamboo one with a plastic tube for a cable,, the yarn just wasn't moving well on that. I went to the Ceative Stitches Show in Edmonton today & got a set of 3.5mm tips that supposed to fit my Cubics cables. I got home too late & too tired to try it tonight.
I'm also using an alpaca yarn as I can't wear wool.

I love all the yarn colors, especially that green, Ros


----------



## lpeni

TLL said:


> On Row 3 of the written instructions: *P1, *(K2tog, YO - repeat 4 times)*, P, *(YO, SKPSSO - repeat 4 times)** repeat 17 more times.
> 
> What you are actually doing is: *Purl 1, *K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO,* P, *YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO, YO, SKPSSO** repeat the whole sequence 17 more times
> 
> The bolded instructions are what are abbreviated with (K2tog, YO - repeat 4 times) and (YO, SKPSSO - repeat 4 times)
> 
> If you look at the chart, you can see that the symbols for these stitches follow the same sequence.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more explanation. :sm24:


Thank you, I didn't think to look at the chart. That's how my evening was going. ????


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> I love your adventurous spirit, Ros! You are almost done! :sm02:
> 
> These greens are so soft and pretty together! I hope you have enough beads for the next beaded row. :sm24:


Thank you Toni. I didn't count the beads, so I was playing chicken with them. I finished with 4 beads left over. I'm just about to cast off. Is there any particular way you would recommend? Stretchy bind off or perhaps a size larger needle.
Also any pointers for blocking please. I've only blocked a few shawls never a cowl. ????


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Hi Ros!
> 
> I have had those same troubles with similar yarns and needles. Almost everything shows up on the bamboo or light colored needles that I have. I hope you can find some. :sm02:


Thanks Toni, the dark yarn is in the time out corner for now. I do have some lovely bamboo circulars, just not the size I wanted for this project. I'm happy with the green yarn. Thank you for a beautiful pattern, I've really enjoyed knitting it. ????


----------



## TLL

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got started a few nights ago but I'm only on row 4, the only 3.5 mm circular needle I had was a cheapie bamboo one with a plastic tube for a cable,, the yarn just wasn't moving well on that. I went to the Ceative Stitches Show in Edmonton today & got a set of 3.5mm tips that supposed to fit my Cubics cables. I got home too late & too tired to try it tonight.
> I'm also using an alpaca yarn as I can't wear wool.
> 
> I love all the yarn colors, especially that green, Ros


I hope these new needles work better for you, Bonnie. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

lpeni said:


> Thank you, I didn't think to look at the chart. That's how my evening was going. ????


No worries! I hope it goes smoother for you now. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. I didn't count the beads, so I was playing chicken with them. I finished with 4 beads left over. I'm just about to cast off. Is there any particular way you would recommend? Stretchy bind off or perhaps a size larger needle.
> Also any pointers for blocking please. I've only blocked a few shawls never a cowl. ????


Either a really stretchy bind off or a larger needle. You want to be able to encourage the flow of the stitch pattern when you pin out the cowl.

It has worked for me to squeeze out the extra water with a towel and pin the two layers flat.

It is going to be beautiful, Ros! I can't wait to see it!!! :sm17:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, the dark yarn is in the time out corner for now. I do have some lovely bamboo circulars, just not the size I wanted for this project. I'm happy with the green yarn. Thank you for a beautiful pattern, I've really enjoyed knitting it. ????


Thank you, Ros. :sm01:


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Either a really stretchy bind off or a larger needle. You want to be able to encourage the flow of the stitch pattern when you pin out the cowl.
> 
> It has worked for me to squeeze out the extra water with a towel and pin the two layers flat.
> 
> It is going to be beautiful, Ros! I can't wait to see it!!! :sm17:


Thanks Toni, I was thinking of doing that stretchy bind off that I learnt from Dee on her Ashton Shawl, but I wanted to check with you first. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. I didn't count the beads, so I was playing chicken with them. I finished with 4 beads left over. I'm just about to cast off. Is there any particular way you would recommend? Stretchy bind off or perhaps a size larger needle.
> Also any pointers for blocking please. I've only blocked a few shawls never a cowl. ????


Wow! You're speedy & lucky with the beads


----------



## Belle1

Toni -- Finally making some progress. After original cast on and worked 5 rows discovered that because the yarn I'm using is so, so dark, I couldn't see well enough to do the SKPSSO stitches so substituted SSK which I can work by feel and accomplishes the same left slant. Also am somewhat concerned that the yarn I've chosen isn't going to give me much in width. After 5 rows, there was barely 1/2" on the needles so that would translate to barely 4" before blocking. That will be way to narrow, I think. Have any suggestions about additional pattern repeats? I ended up taking apart my first attempt, have recast on and ready to start patterning again.


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You're speedy & lucky with the beads


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, I was thinking of doing that stretchy bind off that I learnt from Dee on her Ashton Shawl, but I wanted to check with you first. ????


That sounds great, Ros! :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You're speedy & lucky with the beads


Yes, she is!!! :sm02:


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- Finally making some progress. After original cast on and worked 5 rows discovered that because the yarn I'm using is so, so dark, I couldn't see well enough to do the SKPSSO stitches so substituted SSK which I can work by feel and accomplishes the same left slant. Also am somewhat concerned that the yarn I've chosen isn't going to give me much in width. After 5 rows, there was barely 1/2" on the needles so that would translate to barely 4" before blocking. That will be way to narrow, I think. Have any suggestions about additional pattern repeats? I ended up taking apart my first attempt, have recast on and ready to start patterning again.


My cowl blocked to be 6 inches wide. I am a loose knitter.

If you have plenty of yardage, you could knit through row 28, go back and repeat rows 8 - 28, then rows 1 - 14 for the finish. That should make it closer to 8 - 8 1/2 inches wide.

Would that work for you, DeEtta?


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> My cowl blocked to be 6 inches wide. I am a loose knitter.
> 
> If you have plenty of yardage, you could knit through row 28, go back and repeat rows 8 - 28, then rows 1 - 14 for the finish. That should make it closer to 8 - 8 1/2 inches wide.
> 
> Would that work for you, DeEtta?


I'm sure it would, but what would work even better is if I used the correct needles. Discovered this morning after sending the message that I had started the cowl using US 1.5s -- way too small. No wonder I was struggling. Well have restarted on correct size now. Feel like an idiot, but that seems to be happening a lot lately.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! once we get a few cowls finished I will open a parade of finished projects (this class results) so make sure you post them on pictures. I will announce when it is opened here. We ask that all who finished one of the projects -please put a picture or more than one, in the parade. Everything seems to be going very well. Not surprising with Toni teaching this class. 
I am a fan of hers.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> I'm sure it would, but what would work even better is if I used the correct needles. Discovered this morning after sending the message that I had started the cowl using US 1.5s -- way too small. No wonder I was struggling. Well have restarted on correct size now. Feel like an idiot, but that seems to be happening a lot lately.


Well, pooh! It has been done before. No worries.

I hope you like the new product better this time around, DeEtta. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! once we get a few cowls finished I will open a parade of finished projects (this class results) so make sure you post them on pictures. I will announce when it is opened here. We ask that all who finished one of the projects -please put a picture or more than one, in the parade. Everything seems to be going very well. Not surprising with Toni teaching this class.
> I am a fan of hers.


Pictures?! Did you say you want pictures?!!!

I *love* pictures!!! Please post pictures here too!!! :sm24:

Thank you so much, Shirley! Back at you!!! :sm02:


----------



## Revan

Beautiful color Ros and your beads go well, great knitting also.


----------



## RosD

Revan said:


> Beautiful color Ros and your beads go well, great knitting also.


Thank you Revan. It's blocking at the moment, I'm not sure it's a great job, I might have to reblock it. ????


----------



## RosD

I think I need to reblock it. ????


----------



## lpeni

That's beautiful, I love the color.


----------



## RosD

lpeni said:


> That's beautiful, I love the color.


Thank you Ipeni. ????


----------



## Sockmouth

Love the color and it looks fabulous.


----------



## RosD

Sockmouth said:


> Love the color and it looks fabulous.


Thank you Sockmouth. ????


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I think I need to reblock it. ????


It naturally has "points" in the stitch pattern. If you accented them, then you are good on your blocking, and it looks like you did. :sm24: It is beautiful, Ros!


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> It naturally has "points" in the stitch pattern. If you accented them, then you are good on your blocking, and it looks like you did. :sm24: It is beautiful, Ros!


Thank you so much Toni. I was hoping that you would like it. ????


----------



## irishrose24

RosD said:


> I think I need to reblock it. ????


Oh, Its beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## RosD

irishrose24 said:


> Oh, Its beautiful! I love the color!


Thank you irishrose24. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591

TLL said:


> I hope these new needles work better for you, Bonnie. :sm24:


The new needles are much better. I got through the the first row of beads last night, that took forever????, I'm so slow at adding them. Hopefully I will get more knitting time soon, just too much garden stuff to deal with & being gofer for my DH during harvest time

Ros, your cowl is beautiful, I love that color


----------



## TLL

Bonnie7591 said:


> The new needles are much better. I got through the the first row of beads last night, that took forever????, I'm so slow at adding them. Hopefully I will get more knitting time soon, just too much garden stuff to deal with & being gofer for my DH during harvest time
> 
> Ros, your cowl is beautiful, I love that color


Adding beads to your knitting does slow it down, but adds to the fun. :sm17: I'm looking forward to seeing photos when you get a chance. :sm24:

Happy Gardening and Harvesting, Bonnie! It is a fun time of year. We are getting close to that happening around here also.


----------



## Revan

Beautiful!


----------



## TLL

It is a beautiful morning here in southern Minnesota. I hope you are all having a wonderful day and your knitting is going well.

Just a friendly reminder that you can ask any questions and post your wonderful progress photos here. :sm24:


----------



## Sockmouth

I'm back from my Florida weekend and trying to catch up. Should be able to start knitting again today. Now that the bead row is done, I'm looking forward to continuing on!


----------



## irishrose24

I'm on row 12,and all is well,so far. My first bead row back on r7 went slower than I figured. However, since it was the first time I had ever put beading in my work,I realized that it actually went quite well! I am having fun with the project and am excited to see it take shape. Will try to get some photos posted later today.


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> I'm back from my Florida weekend and trying to catch up. Should be able to start knitting again today. Now that the bead row is done, I'm looking forward to continuing on!


Super, Georgeanne! I hope you had a wonderful weekend. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I'm on row 12,and all is well,so far. My first bead row back on r7 went slower than I figured. However, since it was the first time I had ever put beading in my work,I realized that it actually went quite well! I am having fun with the project and am excited to see it take shape. Will try to get some photos posted later today.


Adding beads does take a little more time than otherwise. It sounds like it is going really good for you! :sm24:


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> The new needles are much better. I got through the the first row of beads last night, that took forever????, I'm so slow at adding them. Hopefully I will get more knitting time soon, just too much garden stuff to deal with & being gofer for my DH during harvest time
> 
> Ros, your cowl is beautiful, I love that color


Thank you Bonnie. I was so slow at adding the beads. I can't find a crochet hook small enough here so I added mine using the dental floss method (I couldn't find any of that either) with a needle and thread. ????


----------



## RosD

Revan said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Revan. ????


----------



## RosD

irishrose24 said:


> I'm on row 12,and all is well,so far. My first bead row back on r7 went slower than I figured. However, since it was the first time I had ever put beading in my work,I realized that it actually went quite well! I am having fun with the project and am excited to see it take shape. Will try to get some photos posted later today.


I can't wait to see the photos. ????


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I was so slow at adding the beads. I can't find a crochet hook small enough here so I added mine using the dental floss method (I couldn't find any of that either) with a needle and thread. ????


Very creative problem solving, Ros! :sm24:


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Very creative problem solving, Ros! :sm24:


Thank you Toni, I was ever so slow at adding the beads. This was my second beading project. I need to find a crochet hook to do my next beading project, it will be so much quicker. ????


----------



## Sockmouth

I finally found a small enough crochet hook but I wasn't comfortable using it. I crochet left handed but knit right handed and using the hook was just too awkward with the other problems I've had with my yarn. It was back to the dental floss for me!


----------



## CalicoKitty

I'm still waiting on my yarn to arrive so I have not started anything. Meanwhile my carpal tunnel has been acting up and I can't use my right hand for much of anything. I went for a cortisone shot yesterday and I'm hoping it kicks in soon. 

What is blocking? I've heard this term but have never done it or even paid attention to what it means. It hasn't really come up before for me with any projects. I've been working on dishcloths recently so blocking isn't necessary.


----------



## kaixixang

Just adding the beads to my needle tatting I have to use a smaller string or floss. I prefer the smaller string as I tire of the wax on the dental floss. All I need is a stiff strand (probably where I can afford to deal with polyester core since it WON'T be going through the eye of the tatting needle).

I like beaded work...and I have the choice of using the Dritz loop threader (it's a 6 pack, check Amazon) or the smaller thread method. I cannot imagine using my finer crochet hooks to do the thread beading through the hole in the bead. Grabbing the loop of thread with the crochet hook to help guide the bead is the better method!


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> I'm still waiting on my yarn to arrive so I have not started anything. Meanwhile my carpal tunnel has been acting up and I can't use my right hand for much of anything. I went for a cortisone shot yesterday and I'm hoping it kicks in soon.
> 
> What is blocking? I've heard this term but have never done it or even paid attention to what it means. It hasn't really come up before for me with any projects. I've been working on dishcloths recently so blocking isn't necessary.


I am so sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel.

*Blocking* is a process of soaking, stretching, and drying your project to finish it and bring out the beauty of the stitch pattern.

Step 1. Soak in warm water with a little gentle soap, and possibly a splash or two of vinegar to preserve color or prevent it from running, until the fiber is thoroughly saturated.

Step 2. Squeeze the excess moisture out - do NOT wring the fabric. Then wrap in a towel and squeeze some more. Some people put their project in the spin cycle of the washing machine to get the extra water out.

Step 3. Spread out the blob on a flat surface into the shape that you want it to be. Pull out the points that you want accented and straighten any edges that you want to be straight.
*Our Cowl* will be laid flat and be in a double layer. This is ok. It is a light fabric and will still dry pretty quickly. Our cowl will have points on both sides pulled out and the folded edge will be straight.

Step 4. Let it dry.

Step 5. Take out the pins and enjoy your new garment! :sm24:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I was ever so slow at adding the beads. This was my second beading project. I need to find a crochet hook to do my next beading project, it will be so much quicker. ????


I really like my 1.00 mm crochet hook. It is small enough to hold 3 or 4 beads with a large enough hook to catch the lace or fingering weight yarns that I am working with.

I hope you can find one before your next project, Ros. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> I finally found a small enough crochet hook but I wasn't comfortable using it. I crochet left handed but knit right handed and using the hook was just too awkward with the other problems I've had with my yarn. It was back to the dental floss for me!


The crochet hook method did take some getting used to. I really like it now.

How does the dental floss method work?


----------



## TLL

How is everyone doing? :sm02:


----------



## Sockmouth

How does the dental floss method work?[/quote]

I use the special dental floss for people with braces. It has a rigid tip on one end. I tie a bead on the other end to keep the beads on the floss, then thread lots of beads on the strand. When I get to a bead stitch I poke the rigid end through the stitch and push one (or more) beads up to the stitch. Takes a little getting used to but it works well for me.


----------



## TLL

Sockmouth said:


> How does the dental floss method work?


I use the special dental floss for people with braces. It has a rigid tip on one end. I tie a bead on the other end to keep the beads on the floss, then thread lots of beads on the strand. When I get to a bead stitch I poke the rigid end through the stitch and push one (or more) beads up to the stitch. Takes a little getting used to but it works well for me.[/quote]

Interesting! Thank you for the description. :sm02:


----------



## CalicoKitty

TLL said:


> Step 5. Take out the pins and enjoy your new garment! :sm24:


Pins? What pins?


----------



## kaixixang

CalicoKitty said:


> Pins? What pins?


Possible sources if you cannot find the pins locally:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Rustproof+pins+for+blocking+knit+work&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Higher-end?:
http://www.firemountaingems.com/search?keywords=stick%20pins&sortby=bestmatch&itemsperpage=48

Highest:
https://www.riogrande.com/
But you might have better deals on multiple purchases. I have too much delay on my desktop to proof the entries...but I think there's more selection. I still have one of the catalogs from Rio Grande. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> Pins? What pins?


Sorry! I missed them in step three.

When the blob gets stretched out into the shape that you want it to be, use stainless steel straight pins to hold it in place on a flat surface - bed, carpet, foam mats, etc.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Shirley here! I see that some of the cowls are finished or nearly finished. I will open a Parade once we have 4 or 5 photos and it will be in the pictures section. I would also suggest that you make sure that you have 'newest pictures' in the top section where my posts and 'my topics' is (in blue smaller print (in the same group as 'my profile'. If you arrange on your profile to have newest pictures put up there you will see all the pictures posted each day. Click on the ones you are interested in and it will take you to the thread where it is displayed. I really like looking at all the new pictures first thing in the morning - it just shows the pictures and you then click on the one you want to read. That way all your scarves will show there as well as in the pictures section on the Parade. I don't open a parade until there are 4 or 5 pictures as once it is open people want to see what has been accomplished. I will look again Sunday or Monday and if there are pictures showing the cowls I will open it and give the link to the Parade here on the workshop. So If you have finished post a picture here and watch for the announcement of the parade. We have parades for 90% of our workshops and it shows the student's work. I am very proud to show what we have accomplished. See you later, Shirley


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Shirley! 

It will be so fun to see these beautiful renditions all in one place! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got mine done tonight, hopefully will block it tomorrow. Thanks for the great pattern


----------



## TLL

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got mine done tonight, hopefully will block it tomorrow. Thanks for the great pattern


OOOHHH!!! I can't wait to see it, Bonnie!!! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got it blocked, not the best photo but someone was asking about blocking so I thought it might be helpful. I read somewhere about using long straight needles when blocking cowls to keep the ends straight so I did that.
It looks almost black in the photos but is actually a dark teal blue- green. There are still ends sticking out as I don't darn then in until after blocking as I've had them pull in when I'm trying to block


----------



## Belle1

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got it blocked, not the best photo but someone was asking about blocking so I thought it might be helpful. I read somewhere about using long straight needles when blocking cowls to keep the ends straight so I did that.
> It looks almost black in the photos but is actually a dark teal blue- green. There are still ends sticking out as I don't darn then in until after blocking as I've had them pull in when I'm trying to block


Nice looking, Bonnie. Great idea about the straight needle at the end. I finally got around toworking on mine again and I'm having a devil of a time with the beads. I think the combination of fine lace weight yarn in a very dark color, and lack of coordination between 2 needles 1 hook and a bead is not good. It took me the better part of 3 hours to put on the row of beads this morning. Believe me, I'm ready to chuck the whole thing except that I'm determined not to defeated. And on top of all of that, I suspect, the scarf won't be any where close to wide enough and if that means adding another beading row, I may do something awful.

But it is great to see a wonderful project.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Belle1 said:


> Nice looking, Bonnie. Great idea about the straight needle at the end. I finally got around toworking on mine again and I'm having a devil of a time with the beads. I think the combination of fine lace weight yarn in a very dark color, and lack of coordination between 2 needles 1 hook and a bead is not good. It took me the better part of 3 hours to put on the row of beads this morning. Believe me, I'm ready to chuck the whole think except that I'm determined not to defeated. And on top of all of that, I suspect, the scarf won't be any where close to wide enough and if that means adding another beading row, I may do something awful.
> 
> But it is great to see a wonderful project.


Beads look so nice but they sure are tedious to put on. I'm sure yours will be beautiful


----------



## TLL

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got it blocked, not the best photo but someone was asking about blocking so I thought it might be helpful. I read somewhere about using long straight needles when blocking cowls to keep the ends straight so I did that.
> It looks almost black in the photos but is actually a dark teal blue- green. There are still ends sticking out as I don't darn then in until after blocking as I've had them pull in when I'm trying to block


*Thank you, Bonnie! These are excellent photos of the blocking technique needed for this cowl.*


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Nice looking, Bonnie. Great idea about the straight needle at the end. I finally got around toworking on mine again and I'm having a devil of a time with the beads. I think the combination of fine lace weight yarn in a very dark color, and lack of coordination between 2 needles 1 hook and a bead is not good. It took me the better part of 3 hours to put on the row of beads this morning. Believe me, I'm ready to chuck the whole thing except that I'm determined not to defeated. And on top of all of that, I suspect, the scarf won't be any where close to wide enough and if that means adding another beading row, I may do something awful.
> 
> But it is great to see a wonderful project.


Adding beads to lace is a slow going, patience requiring process. If you would like a wider cowl, DeEtta, put the beads on the outside edges only, and make the rest as wide as you would like it to be. :sm24:


----------



## Sockmouth

I'm on Row 24 and it's obvious that I am nowhere near 8 1/2 inches. <sigh> Looks like I'll be adding rows.


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> Adding beads to lace is a slow going, patience requiring process. If you would like a wider cowl, DeEtta, put the beads on the outside edges only, and make the rest as wide as you would like it to be. :sm24:


Thanks Toni -- I'm on the last row (27) of the repeat and the pieces won't begin to block wide enough even after adding in rows 1-14 again. So rather than the 1.5 times of the repeat, looks like I'll be doing 2.5 times. I'm keeping my fingers crossed (that probably isn't the best hand position, but....) for the upcoming row of beads. Maybe I'll find my rhythm -- I'm thinking that alot of my problem is vision related. I can and do knit on dark yarns all the time, but a lot of that knitting is by touch. I'm having trouble seeing the yarn and as a consequence splitting it with the size 13 or 14 crochet hook that I'm using for the beads. A larger hook won't go through the beads - so 13 is the largest I can use. I have a white dishtowel in my lap to help with the color contrast for the yarn and that helps a little bit.

All in all this has been an excellent learning experience for me. So a great big thank you for "pushing" me into a new technique. Now I'm considering trying something with pre-threaded beads on lace yarn. But first I want to work on yarn splicing -- I've some ideas about using wool needle felting techniques for fine lace yarn splicing. So much to explore and try.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Toni -- I'm on the last row (27) of the repeat and the pieces won't begin to block wide enough even after adding in rows 1-14 again. So rather than the 1.5 times of the repeat, looks like I'll be doing 2.5 times. I'm keeping my fingers crossed (that probably isn't the best hand position, but....) for the upcoming row of beads. Maybe I'll find my rhythm -- I'm thinking that alot of my problem is vision related. I can and do knit on dark yarns all the time, but a lot of that knitting is by touch. I'm having trouble seeing the yarn and as a consequence splitting it with the size 13 or 14 crochet hook that I'm using for the beads. A larger hook won't go through the beads - so 13 is the largest I can use. I have a white dishtowel in my lap to help with the color contrast for the yarn and that helps a little bit.
> 
> All in all this has been an excellent learning experience for me. So a great big thank you for "pushing" me into a new technique. Now I'm considering trying something with pre-threaded beads on lace yarn. But first I want to work on yarn splicing -- I've some ideas about using wool needle felting techniques for fine lace yarn splicing. So much to explore and try.


Congratulations, DeEtta! Although, I am not at all surprised that you push yourself to learn new things and figure out what works best for you. :sm02:

Some of had good success with using dental flossers that are about 2 - 3" of a stiff end with a loop. The ones that I have found are a blue plastic.

Purplefi (sp?) did a workshop a couple of years ago on beading. She covered several techniques for adding beads to our work. Perhaps that would be a place for you to check out. It is a great resource.

Mostly, relax and have fun. :sm01:


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> Congratulations, DeEtta! Although, I am not at all surprised that you push yourself to learn new things and figure out what works best for you. :sm02:
> 
> Some of had good success with using dental flossers that are about 2 - 3" of a stiff end with a loop. The ones that I have found are a blue plastic.
> 
> Purplefi (sp?) did a workshop a couple of years ago on beading. She covered several techniques for adding beads to our work. Perhaps that would be a place for you to check out. It is a great resource.
> 
> Mostly, relax and have fun. :sm01:


Thanks Toni for the information. I'll try and check out the workshop later today. It's a terrible thing to admit, but I was having so much trouble yesterday when trying to add the beads, that I finally gave up and knit the row, then travelled around the circs one more time adding the bead on the knit stitches where they belonged. This took some time, but it eliminated the challenges of trying to manipulate the knitting process and the beading process at the same time. If I do it again, I will make those knit stitches which will hold the beads elongated so there there is a larger shank onto which the bead can be placed.


----------



## RosD

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got it blocked, not the best photo but someone was asking about blocking so I thought it might be helpful. I read somewhere about using long straight needles when blocking cowls to keep the ends straight so I did that.
> It looks almost black in the photos but is actually a dark teal blue- green. There are still ends sticking out as I don't darn then in until after blocking as I've had them pull in when I'm trying to block


It's beautiful Bonnie. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Bonnie. ????


Thanks, Ros


----------



## CalicoKitty

Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.

My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


----------



## CalicoKitty

Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.

My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


----------



## CalicoKitty

Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.

My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


----------



## CalicoKitty

Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.

My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


----------



## CalicoKitty

Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.

My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


----------



## CalicoKitty

Whups! I guess it really did post the first time....


----------



## kaixixang

CalicoKitty said:


> Whups! I guess it really did post the first time....


Oh yes! :sm23: 
If you're on a desktop/notebook computer using Windows you might want to defragment the main hard drive.

I don't think that the phones or tablet computers need this.


----------



## Belle1

Thought I'd just touch base and let you know that I've been working on the cowl. In fact I'm on row 11 of the second repeat. Am currently planning on doing 2.5 repeats so, things are looking up. I had posted that I was having a devil of a time with the beading. Since then, I've experimented with and learned a new method of splicing wool yarn using needle felting which works very well with this tightly spun 2 ply lace weight wool I'm using. Today, I loaded beads onto the yarn, spliced the yarn with beads to the project, did the beaded row with minimal problems, cut the yarn, dumped the excess beads, respliced and have done several additional rows past that point. Bottom line, I've found a way to get the job done that works well for me. In fact, the process is easy enough that I can envision doing much more complex beading projects -- the mind is spinning now. So in a couple of days, maybe early next week, I'll be finished with the cowl. Unfortunately, I have guests arriving tomorrow so my knitting time will be much more restricted than normal.


----------



## roneesmom

Well, here it is, blocking. The long knitting needles at each end is such a great tip! First time for beads, and I used the crochet hook method, and it was so easy, kinda fiddley at first, but quickly got the hang of it. Yarn is Twisted Sisters Oracle, merino and bamboo, fingering and I used 6/0 beads and size 6 needles. Don't know how well the beads will show, but they will catch the light. First beads, and first workshop. Thanks, Toni, was fun.

Nancy


----------



## RosD

roneesmom said:


> Well, here it is, blocking. The long knitting needles at each end is such a great tip! First time for beads, and I used the crochet hook method, and it was so easy, kinda fiddley at first, but quickly got the hang of it. Yarn is Twisted Sisters Oracle, merino and bamboo, fingering and I used 6/0 beads and size 6 needles. Don't know how well the beads will show, but they will catch the light. First beads, and first workshop. Thanks, Toni, was fun.
> 
> Nancy


It's beautiful Nancy. ????


----------



## roneesmom

Thanks, Ros, yours is beautiful, too. I love the green, but purple is what I had in the stash. Nancy


----------



## Bonnie7591

roneesmom said:


> Well, here it is, blocking. The long knitting needles at each end is such a great tip! First time for beads, and I used the crochet hook method, and it was so easy, kinda fiddley at first, but quickly got the hang of it. Yarn is Twisted Sisters Oracle, merino and bamboo, fingering and I used 6/0 beads and size 6 needles. Don't know how well the beads will show, but they will catch the light. First beads, and first workshop. Thanks, Toni, was fun.
> 
> Nancy


Very pretty


----------



## RosD

roneesmom said:


> Thanks, Ros, yours is beautiful, too. I love the green, but purple is what I had in the stash. Nancy


You're welcome Nancy, my green was the only yarn suitable in my stash. I am trying to use up some stash, but sometimes I buy just a little bit more. ????


----------



## roneesmom

Thank you, Bonnie.

Nancy


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Thought I'd just touch base and let you know that I've been working on the cowl. In fact I'm on row 11 of the second repeat. Am currently planning on doing 2.5 repeats so, things are looking up. I had posted that I was having a devil of a time with the beading. Since then, I've experimented with and learned a new method of splicing wool yarn using needle felting which works very well with this tightly spun 2 ply lace weight wool I'm using. Today, I loaded beads onto the yarn, spliced the yarn with beads to the project, did the beaded row with minimal problems, cut the yarn, dumped the excess beads, respliced and have done several additional rows past that point. Bottom line, I've found a way to get the job done that works well for me. In fact, the process is easy enough that I can envision doing much more complex beading projects -- the mind is spinning now. So in a couple of days, maybe early next week, I'll be finished with the cowl. Unfortunately, I have guests arriving tomorrow so my knitting time will be much more restricted than normal.


DeEtta, you are simple amazing! I can't wait to see your shawl! Have fun with your knitting and a wonderful time with your guests. :sm24:


----------



## TLL

CalicoKitty said:


> Wow, @Kaixixiang thank you sooooooo much for your info on blocking! I had no idea. I saw a couple of pics people posted with these pins and I thought they were some kind of stitch marker. Who knew?
> And @Bonnie7591 thanks for the detailed pic, now I know what blocking is.
> 
> My yarn came the other day. I haven't had time to open the box yet. Really I think I'm just afraid to open it, what have I gotten myself into??


You have gotten yourself into an exciting and wonderful adventure!

Do you have questions or concerns about getting started?


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> Oh yes! :sm23:
> If you're on a desktop/notebook computer using Windows you might want to defragment the main hard drive.
> 
> I don't think that the phones or tablet computers need this.


:sm24: Thanks, Karen!


----------



## TLL

roneesmom said:


> Well, here it is, blocking. The long knitting needles at each end is such a great tip! First time for beads, and I used the crochet hook method, and it was so easy, kinda fiddley at first, but quickly got the hang of it. Yarn is Twisted Sisters Oracle, merino and bamboo, fingering and I used 6/0 beads and size 6 needles. Don't know how well the beads will show, but they will catch the light. First beads, and first workshop. Thanks, Toni, was fun.
> 
> Nancy


You conquered a lot firsts here, Nancy! Congratulations! Your cowl looks great all blocked out. :sm24: Have you been able to take it off of the pins yet? :sm02:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> ..... I am trying to use up some stash, but sometimes I buy just a little bit more. ????


LOL! It is so hard not to add to that stash, isn't it? :sm24:


----------



## Belle1

Yippee -- Just finished bind off -- its too late to block tonight so will get to that tomorrow. Ended up doing 2.5 repeats of the pattern -- so 3 rows of beads. Am curious what size it will block to. Guess I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> LOL! It is so hard not to add to that stash, isn't it? :sm24:


Definitely. ????


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> Yippee -- Just finished bind off -- its too late to block tonight so will get to that tomorrow. Ended up doing 2.5 repeats of the pattern -- so 3 rows of beads. Am curious what size it will block to. Guess I'll know tomorrow.


I'm looking forward to seeing it DeEtta. ????


----------



## Belle1

What a wonderful experience -- thanks Toni. I started this project thinking it was one of those quickie things that we do between "big" projects. Boy - oh -boy was I surprised. The pattern and chart were easy to follow and in that sense it was a quickie, but this project is the first time I tried to use beads on a lace piece. I don't mind say, I had a devil of a time trying to add the beads with a crochet hook. The first row of beads was done in that manner. So, I stopped work and started exploring other ways of applying beads. I became intrigued with the concept of using a wool felting needle to splice yarn. So after experimenting with that technique, I found that not only did I get a good splice that was very strong, I also was able to achieve a splice that was as smooth as the yarn before splicing -- all that meant to me that I could knit as much as I wanted and when it was time to do a beaded row, I'd stop, cut the yarn, load beads, splice and resume knitting placing each bead as I knit. The difference between the crochet hook process and the bead-on-the-yarn process is the number of strands of yarn that passes through the bead. With the crochet hook approach there are two strands of beads and the bead is securely affixed in the "middle" of the fabric. With the bead-on-the-yarn process, only one strand of yarn goes through the bead and because of that the bead can move on that strand of yarn. The second (middle) row of beads was done this way.

Then, back to the books, for me and I found that it is common when working the bead-on-the-yarn approach to change your knit and/or purl stitches -- basically one does a K1B rather than a Knit stitch. This causes a twist in the yarn and holds the bead more securely in place. But on the return row, care needs to be taken to make sure that the bead is positioned properly before a purl stitch is worked. It is the combination of the two actions a K1B with a purl on next row, that hold the bead on the face of the yarn. Doing a K1B is has a slightly different rhythm when working to place the bead, but isn't slow by any means and is actually quite easy even though it requires a bit of attention. Good light helps. The upper row in the photos was done using this technique.

So, all in all, I've learned an incredible amount, mastered some new techniques, and am now enthused enough to be planning projects using beads extensively. I never have even gone down this path because of the whole issue of joining very fine yarns. 

So Toni -- thanks for great pattern and "pushing" me into giving this a try in my "down time."

Note -- Once the cowl is dry, I'll try and get a photo showing its drape.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Belle1 said:


> What a wonderful experience -- thanks Toni. I started this project thinking it was one of those quickie things that we do between "big" projects. Boy - oh -boy was I surprised. The pattern and chart were easy to follow and in that sense it was a quickie, but this project is the first time I tried to use beads on a lace piece. I don't mind say, I had a devil of a time trying to add the beads with a crochet hook. The first row of beads was done in that manner. So, I stopped work and started exploring other ways of applying beads. I became intrigued with the concept of using a wool felting needle to splice yarn. So after experimenting with that technique, I found that not only did I get a good splice that was very strong, I also was able to achieve a splice that was as smooth as the yarn before splicing -- all that meant to me that I could knit as much as I wanted and when it was time to do a beaded row, I'd stop, cut the yarn, load beads, splice and resume knitting placing each bead as I knit. The difference between the crochet hook process and the bead-on-the-yarn process is the number of strands of yarn that passes through the bead. With the crochet hook approach there are two strands of beads and the bead is securely affixed in the "middle" of the fabric. With the bead-on-the-yarn process, only one strand of yarn goes through the bead and because of that the bead can move on that strand of yarn. The second (middle) row of beads was done this way.
> 
> Then, back to the books, for me and I found that it is common when working the bead-on-the-yarn approach to change your knit and/or purl stitches -- basically one does a K1B rather than a Knit stitch. This causes a twist in the yarn and holds the bead more securely in place. But on the return row, care needs to be taken to make sure that the bead is positioned properly before a purl stitch is worked. It is the combination of the two actions a K1B with a purl on next row, that hold the bead on the face of the yarn. Doing a K1B is has a slightly different rhythm when working to place the bead, but isn't slow by any means and is actually quite easy even though it requires a bit of attention. Good light helps. The upper row in the photos was done using this technique.
> 
> So, all in all, I've learned an incredible amount, mastered some new techniques, and am now enthused enough to be planning projects using beads extensively. I never have even gone down this path because of the whole issue of joining very fine yarns.
> 
> So Toni -- thanks for great pattern and "pushing" me into giving this a try in my "down time."
> 
> Note -- Once the cowl is dry, I'll try and get a photo showing its drape.


That looks great. I'm wishing I'd made mine wider now but I'm not going to add to it now that it's cast off & blocked. It will wrap around my neck 3 times so will be fine as it.


----------



## Belle1

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great. I'm wishing I'd made mine wider now but I'm not going to add to it now that it's cast off & blocked. It will wrap around my neck 3 times so will be fine as it.


Thanks Bonnie -- I'm a bit disappointed in the color variation of the yarn. The actual color is closer to the first picture, but there is a slight lightening scattered about. I suspect it is because I'm a "solid" color person and while I love color combinations, I want my solids to be deep and rich in color. Oh well, this was a great project to use some of this yarn.


----------



## Belle1

Okay -- the cowl is off the blocking mats. It is a light, airy piece. Fortunately, the blocking opened it up and you can see the nice lace pattern, but because of the dark color of the yarn, it is hard to see the lace patterning when the layers overlap. Tried to take some photos so that one could see both the lace and the beads. The cowl is long enough to easily go around the neck twice with comfort.


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- the cowl is off the blocking mats. It is a light, airy piece. Fortunately, the blocking opened it up and you can see the nice lace pattern, but because of the dark color of the yarn, it is hard to see the lace patterning when the layers overlap. Tried to take some photos so that one could see both the lace and the beads. The cowl is long enough to easily go around the neck twice with comfort.


Wow!!! DeEtta it's so beautiful, I love it and the colour is gorgeous!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Belle1

RosD said:


> Wow!!! DeEtta it's so beautiful, I love it and the colour is gorgeous!!! ???? Ros


Thanks Ros, but we really have to give the credit to Toni.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I just opened the Parade of finished work .

Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425271-1.html#9676651

Please go there and post your pictures with a comment about the class and the workshops.
I would appreciate it if you do it as soon as possible as the thread is now open. Congratulations ladies!

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*NOTICE: This workshop will be closed on Monday Setp 26. Please make sure your pictures are posted in the link in the post above about the Parade.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425271-1.html#9676651

It doesn't matter when you finish your project or if you made another one down the road, please put the finished picture in the Parade so that others can see the wonderful work that was completed in this great workshop with 
toni.

Thanks to everyone*!


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- the cowl is off the blocking mats. It is a light, airy piece. Fortunately, the blocking opened it up and you can see the nice lace pattern, but because of the dark color of the yarn, it is hard to see the lace patterning when the layers overlap. Tried to take some photos so that one could see both the lace and the beads. The cowl is long enough to easily go around the neck twice with comfort.


DeEtta,

Bless your heart! You have done an incredible job with this cowl! The coloring, beads (and the wonderfully detailed beading lesson!!!), and your presentation are amazing! How fun and educational. I love how you process challenges. Wow!

Gorgeous cowl! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> *NOTICE: This workshop will be closed on Monday Setp 26. Please make sure your pictures are posted in the link in the post above about the Parade.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425271-1.html#9676651
> 
> It doesn't matter when you finish your project or if you made another one down the road, please put the finished picture in the Parade so that others can see the wonderful work that was completed in this great workshop with
> toni.
> 
> Thanks to everyone*!


Thank you so much, Shirley and everyone who participated in the workshop!

Each and every version of this cowl is superb!

Thank you, Shirley, for the opportunity for us all to learn and play with a new project. :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234

Please, everyone , make sure you put your works in progress and finished projects in the Parade!

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. IT WILL REMAIN PERMANENTLY -LOCKED AND CLOSED BUT AVAILABLE FOR ALL KP MEMBERS TO REFER TO IT *.

THANKS EVERYONE! Designer1234


----------

